# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Aged Book Covers and Interiors

## Amazon.chique

I'm pulling out some of the more damaged books from my antiques, and thought to throw them on the scanner and get some gorgeous cover and page textures. Use an enjoy!

----------


## Amazon.chique

A few additional pages and covers:

----------


## Sular

These really are wonderful. I may indeed use one if I may.

----------


## Lukc

This is very cool  :Smile:

----------


## Marijn van der Ploeg

Brilliant! I was looking for something like this for creating a handout.
Thanks

----------


## ravells

Very Cool. Thanks very much for making these available!

----------


## Clercon

Thanks, these are really great  :Smile:

----------


## Amazon.chique

My pleasure! I've gotten enough free resources from the internet over the years that it feels good to give back.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Those Textures are a pkleasure for the eye! Great selection!


Is there any possibility to get the original size, uncompressed scans for larger use?

----------


## bartmoss

I'll second Schwarzkreuz's question - these are awesome but low res.

----------

